# Mud Slides in Idaho on the Payettes and MF



## Aroberts (Apr 20, 2009)

They are currently not allowing launches on the MF
http://www.fs.usda.gov/detail/scnf/recreation/wateractivities/?cid=stelprdb5302105

Highway 55 if closed at Otterslide rapid 3 miles above banks. The Banks-Lowman road is also closed at Staircase rapid 3 miles east of Banks. 

Apparently there is wood in staircase, false slalom and slalom on the SF Payette. 

Lots of wood in Otter Slide on the NF Payette. Might be some in Juicer and Crunch and every in between. I don't believe anything above Otters has been affected. 

Scout everything if you are up there.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

It's all Obamas fault.

Oops I guess not. 

It's open through Sheepeater on the MF now. 
Updated:

http://www.fs.usda.gov/detail/scnf/recreation/wateractivities/?cid=stelprdb5302105

Power is out in North Fork, Salmon and Challis. At least in many areas. 

And the Payette is a mess. Good lord. Really though with the storms we have had this week I don't know how some of this couldn't have happened.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

Aroberts said:


> They are currently not allowing launches on the MF


....from Boundary Creek only though. according to the alerts on the web page anyway. it sounds like indian creek and below is still open for launches.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

upshitscreek said:


> ....from Boundary Creek only though. according to the alerts on the web page anyway. it sounds like indian creek and below is still open for launches.


refresh the page - they are allowing launches from Boundary as of a few minutes ago.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Aroberts said:


> Highway 55 if closed at Otterslide rapid 3 miles above banks. The Banks-Lowman road is also closed at Staircase rapid 3 miles east of Banks.
> 
> Apparently there is wood in staircase, false slalom and slalom on the SF Payette.
> 
> ...


Good lord we just missed all that by a few days! Wonderful time on the Payettes this past weekend, although a WEAK showing by Colorado catboaters this year......Rich.....

I did very little North Forking as I am on the injured reserve, although I had a wonderful time as a passenger down the Lower 5. What a hoot! We even caught a bunch of surfs. It's nice to have awesome friends who are rockstar boaters  and will haul gear to Banks at the last minute.


----------



## Aroberts (Apr 20, 2009)

A group of us were up there and witnessed the slide at Otters. We were setting up shuttle for a L5. We drove by the slide area before it slide, dropped 2 car at banks, drove back up and it was full on. What an amazing natural feature. A river of mud full of logs dumping on the 55, crossing the bridge and dumping into the river. 

The good news was we had all 3 cars below the slide but the bad news is we have all our gear/boats and 3 buddies at Hounds. After walking the railroad tracks, swimming across the river and hitching to Hounds we were able to paddle the warm up and take out above otters to where we left one vehicle. 

Should be interesting to see how the rivers change.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow, that is awesome that you got to see it. Except for the hassle. Any photos? I didn't see any fire scars in those areas, were there fires recently and I am just blind or couldn't see them? Or did they just blow out from further away?


----------



## KiltedKayaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Pics from the south fork last night. The bigger slide is just at the top of staircase. The smaller one is about 3/4 of a mile up from there.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

carvedog said:


> It's all Obamas fault.
> 
> Oops I guess not.
> 
> ...


From that website it sounds like the end days up there.....mudslides, rabid bats, yellow jackets, bears and norovirus .... oh my.

A sixpack for anyone who paints "Four Horseman" on the side of their raft. 

Will be interesting to see how the Main was affected with the hints listed on the website.

Phillip


----------



## Aroberts (Apr 20, 2009)

lhowemt said:


> Wow, that is awesome that you got to see it. Except for the hassle. Any photos? I didn't see any fire scars in those areas, were there fires recently and I am just blind or couldn't see them? Or did they just blow out from further away?


I didn't have a camera but I really wish I did. I need to get a waterproof camera. We were all joking how every trip someone has a go pro but out of the 7 of us on this trip no one had one. Good thing the bridge didn't collapse. I thought it might as it was guard rail to guardrail road wide full of sludge.

Last year the skinny dipper fire burned that area. I'm guessing that was the main contributor to the slide. 

I'm looking forward to see what it looks like tomorrow, I'll bring a camera and take some pics. Hopefully they have the road open.


----------



## jmcdannel (Apr 22, 2009)

I was planning on boating on the NF this weekend. Keep us posted if you find that there is wood in the river anywhere.


----------



## Aroberts (Apr 20, 2009)

Rumor has it they don't think they will have the road open till mid day tomorrow 9/7/13.


----------



## Aroberts (Apr 20, 2009)

These pics were taken today,


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow. I couldn't picture it going over the bridge there. That is crazy. Too bad that state land is off limits, Lower 3's would be doable if that wasn't locked up by a private lease. What is the deal with that? Someone told me Cascade outfitters has that?


----------



## Aroberts (Apr 20, 2009)

lhowemt said:


> Wow. I couldn't picture it going over the bridge there. That is crazy. Too bad that state land is off limits, Lower 3's would be doable if that wasn't locked up by a private lease. What is the deal with that? Someone told me Cascade outfitters has that?


I'm not sure but I believe Cascade Raft & Kayak has a 100 year lease on that camping around Otters for their guides. You can drive down there to the gate and put in. You can also hike a kayak above Otters and put in or you put in below. There are no "No Trespassing" signs that I have seen so you are free to roam as you want. There is a gate there that is locked so it makes it a hassle for sure. 

When we drove by Juicer last night it was dark but I thought I saw a log at the entrance. It might not be in play though. I watched that slide dump lots of wood in the river so who knows what is where at this point. Scout everything as you never know. With the water being low I picture not flushing and being around till spring high water flushes it. 

Should have lots of good information after they open the road tomorrow to where people can scout. The road is closed from Banks north so rafter/kayakers have not been able to scout the L3 yet.


----------



## DRL River Gypsies (May 19, 2010)

Good thing we went last weekend! We were considering going a weekend or two later. I did notice what looked to be recent fire damage along the SF road, I'm guessing this is the same place.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Aroberts said:


> I'm not sure but I believe Cascade Raft & Kayak has a 100 year lease on that camping around Otters for their guides. You can drive down there to the gate and put in. You can also hike a kayak above Otters and put in or you put in below. There are no "No Trespassing" signs that I have seen so you are free to roam as you want. There is a gate there that is locked so it makes it a hassle for sure.


Oh THAT Cascade. Still a bummer. Yes, the other side of the river above Otter slide works too, even for cats, but I was thinking with the roadblock if you could get through the lease area you could get to the top of OS. Keep us posted please!


----------

